# Just Acquired A 2-Speed Columbia Sports Tourist Of Unknown Year



## Squiggle Dog (Jan 13, 2016)

I just picked up a Columbia Sports Tourist. I thought it was a Schwinn New World at first until I saw it in person. It appears to be all original except maybe for the "Sports Touring" tires and the grips. The carrier is probably an add-on. It has a 2-speed New Departure DD hub. It seems the bicycle never had a headbadge as there are no screw holes.

I have been trying to figure out what year it was made. It's probably not wartime since it doesn't have any blacked-out parts. I tried to decode the serial number, but it's very small and there appears to be no letter in front of the numbers to tell the year. It has rear-facing dropouts but no tensioner screws.

The bike does ride and the gears work. Does anyone care to guess the value? I imagine the 2-speed hub is worth more than the bicycle itself.


----------



## spoker (Jan 14, 2016)

reminds me of a kool old pair of jeans,a fantastic example of patina and class,hope you keep it like it is!!!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 23, 2016)

The letter in the serial is sometimes not struck very deeply. I had to clean mine up quite a bit to see the "E"-series serial number. This  looks like a 1940s era bike, but the serial number would tell the tale. Mine is a 1940. 

The rear rack is probably not original, but it could well be a period addition for someone who needed to carry items for delivery, or a student carrying books.

You are generally right- the two-speed set up is the valuable item. The bottom bracket set (the oddball keyed type) has some value as well. The bikes have a small collector market, but it's nowhere near what a ballooner of the same era would have. These bikes are great. 

These ride great.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 23, 2016)

Pretty sure that chain guard is about 1940 CWC as seen in their western flyers. otherwise, there's lots of hits for this in 42 but with white wheels due to war shortage so, it's prob earlier, there's a hit on google on an auction with that 2 speed and claims it's a 30's but, ya know, only specialty auctions get that right. Funny about the way the drop out is tacked on,, it looks flimsy like that. there's another hit BTW, splains why ya thought it was a Schwinn world too: http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2015/07/early-modern-american-light-roadsters.html


----------



## runningbarre (Jan 24, 2016)

I really like the shifter. Never saw one like that before!


----------



## pkleppert (Jan 24, 2016)

This appears to be a 1936 serial # with an A. Mine is a G for 1942. This is one of the earliest Tourists. Nice find.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 24, 2016)

These are sweet, I have a similar bike.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 25, 2016)

I wish someone made reproduction downtube decals for these bikes


----------



## Bozman (Mar 3, 2016)

bikecrazy said:


> I wish someone made reproduction downtube decals for these bikes



I'm working on the decals! I should have them completed within a few weeks! 

AWESOME RIDES by the way! I love the Columbia Sport Tourists. With the 2 speed shifter even better!


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 6, 2016)

Please let me know how they turn out


----------



## jmastuff (Mar 6, 2016)

I want it!


----------



## mre straightbar (Mar 9, 2016)

me too
ive got a ladies version


----------



## Vincer (Jun 15, 2016)

Also interested in the reproduction decals. 

Vince


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Jan 5, 2020)

The Columbia now belongs to my roommate. Today I installed a wooden box on it that my roommate got at a swap meet. After straightening the carrier so it was flat, we got some hardware at Ace Hardware and then I put the box on with it.


----------

